# Help Me



## Kirsty (Apr 10, 2002)

Hello

I am doing a experiment with apple trees and i was wondering
if u could help me by telling me why some of the leaves 
have a brown edging on them, i think it is a deficiency 
of some sort.

Please reply 

thank you

Kirsty


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Apr 12, 2002)

Kirsty that could be a number of things . are these trees young whips or are they somewhat mature? Have you done a soil test ? Are they getting the water they need? Have you used any pesticedes on or around them? Please give us some more info and pics if you can . JPM


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 15, 2002)

hey 

The trees which are Splendour, are about 8 years old, they get plenty of water, no pesticedes have been used on or around them, i cant get any photos but i thought that is it possible it is from boron deficiency or burning from calcium chloride spray ????

thanks


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Apr 15, 2002)

Hey kirsty, since i cant see the trees, i would have a soil test done and cut off a branch and send it to the local university or extension agency and have them do an analysis on the tree. JPM


----------

